# luminair : du DMX sur ipad?



## two (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment entendu parler de luminair sur ipad qui permettrait de controler nos lights du bout des doigts... 
maintenant les infos sur ce soft me semblent incomplètes... et je n'ai pas envie de dépenser 95 euros (en plus du boitier d'interface)pour un soft qui ne réponds pas à mes attentes... 
est ce que quelqu'un parmi vous a déjà le soft? Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Avec quel matériel l'utilisez-vous? 
D'autres questions suivront probablement... :rose:


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2010)

Je ne connais même pas.

Tu as les références de ton luminaire ?


----------



## arbaot (28 Novembre 2010)

euh gwen?

http://www.igen.fr/app-store/en-bref-unicef-due-luminair-et-path-23322


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2010)

Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement. Je pensais des luminaires de la maison. Genre, à distance, je contrôle l'intensité ou l'allumage et l'extinction 

La, ce n'est en effet pas du tout la même chose et c'est super pointu


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> La, ce n'est en effet pas du tout la même chose et c'est super pointu


Et c'est plutôt bien foutu


----------



## pepes003 (1 Décembre 2010)

Le top serait une APP qui fusionne Virtual DJ et un soft de control DMX.

Le jour où un truc du genre sort, je me prend l'iPad direct.


----------



## efk (9 Novembre 2011)

Chez eux http://www.sweetlight-controller.com 
il y a un logiciel lumière et l'app qui va avec.


----------

